# lost oars -- Daily Run Moab



## gshellhorn (May 28, 2013)

Lost two all black carlisle oars, 8 footers on the Daily outside of Moab on Memorial Weekend.

Gary 970-901-8014


----------



## Gremlin (Jun 24, 2010)

Story please!:razz:


----------



## Pcdc2 (Jan 24, 2011)

Gremlin said:


> Story please!:razz:


For real! You don't often hear of people losing oars on the daily...


----------



## RiverCowboy (Mar 14, 2011)

*.*



Pcdc2 said:


> For real! You don't often hear of people losing oars on the daily...


Three votes for an explanation...


----------



## gshellhorn (May 28, 2013)

*too comfortable*

Flipped the boat and lost the oars. no theathers -- was too comfortable with the river and it made me pay


----------



## Gremlin (Jun 24, 2010)

Bummer. Was it White's?


----------

